# Авиация > Литература >  Истребители МиГ-29 на страже южных рубежей России

## Eagle_rost

коллеги! А не поделитесь данной статьей из 7-8 Взлета за этот год?
можно фотокопии
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ОБУ

Журнал Взлёт : Архив журнала «Взлет» за 2014 год через полгода можно будет бесплатно прочитать, а так 150р

----------

